# Wo kann ich im Moment Aion kostenlos spielen?



## Aerics (10. Juli 2009)

Abend zusammen.

Da mir etwas der Überblick fehlt, wollte ich mal anfragen, ob auch jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit besteht kostenlos außerhalb der EU-Beta Events Aion spielen/testen zu können.
Vor paar Wochen gabs ja noch die China Beta und vielleicht gibt es ja auch jetzt noch eine Möglichkeit.

Danke euch.


----------



## Jelly (10. Juli 2009)

Aerics schrieb:


> Ist die Beta da noch nicht zu Ende, oder warum kann ich dort einfach so kostenlos spielen?
> Oder gibt es gewisse Einschränkungen?



Das ist ne Trail keine Beta , jeder neue Server hat da 15 Tage Trail status

bin nu trotzdem ersmal cshlafen mach was dort steht dann klappt das schon ansonsten bis morgen fals noch fragen offen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tonkra (10. Juli 2009)

Jelly schrieb:


> Das ist ne Trail keine Beta , jeder neue Server hat da 15 Tage Trail status
> 
> bin nu trotzdem ersmal cshlafen mach was dort steht dann klappt das schon ansonsten bis morgen fals noch fragen offen sind
> 
> ...




EU Beta-events spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr solltet mal lieber anständig posten wie man zu den EU betas kommt anstatt zu so nem crap... 

mfg.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> EU Beta-events spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich würde es ja ... weiß der Geier wieso NCSoft zu faul ist, eine richtige Beta wie alle anderen zu machen.

Soll wahrscheinlich keiner den Endcontent erreichen, der Müll ist (Für europäische Verhältnisse). ;D


----------



## Tonkra (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja ... weiß der Geier wieso NCSoft zu faul ist, eine richtige Beta wie alle anderen zu machen.
> 
> Soll wahrscheinlich keiner den Endcontent erreichen, der Müll ist (Für europäische Verhältnisse). ;D



omg

schon klar.. eins kann ich dir sagen AION bietet mehr end-content als AoC und warhammer zusammen.. da brauchst du dir mal nur patch 1.5. (die inhalte von 1.1. und 1.2. sind nichtmal aufgeführt) hier im forum anzuschauen..


selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen.. willst du in einer beta schon alles durchspielen? ich nicht... du wirst schon iwann deine chance bekommen alles zu spielen... ohje..
und dieses "für europäische" verhältnisse kannste mal stecken lassen... in Asien ist WoW mit 5,5 mille subscribern ganz oben in der beliebtheitsskala .. sicher nicht, weil es stupides grinding enthält.. und genau aus diesem grunde enthält AION ebend diese standarts..

AION wurde seit 2006 angekündigt, und da willst du sagen da ist kein endcontent vorhanden? AION hast sich wohl wesentlich mehr zeit gelassen als WAR und AoC.. wo der endcontent zwar angekündigt aber nicht implementiert war.. bei aion weiß man schon was drinne ist. Naja .."wie du mal keinen plan hast"...


----------



## Virikas (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja ... weiß der Geier wieso NCSoft zu faul ist, eine richtige Beta wie alle anderen zu machen.
> 
> Soll wahrscheinlich keiner den Endcontent erreichen, der Müll ist (Für europäische Verhältnisse). ;D


Wieso sollten sie eine richtige Beta machen, ist ja eigentlich nicht mehr so wirklich nötig. Beta's sind zum Fehlersuchen und für Stresstests da, nicht damit irgendwelche Leute das Spiel testen oder früher zocken können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (10. Juli 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> schon klar.. eins kann ich dir sagen AION bietet mehr end-content als AoC und warhammer zusammen.. da brauchst du dir mal nur patch 1.5. (die inhalte von 1.1. und 1.2. sind nichtmal aufgeführt) hier im forum anzuschauen..
> 
> 
> selten so einen schwachsinn gelesen.. willst du in einer beta schon alles durchspielen? ich nicht... du wirst schon iwann deine chance bekommen alles zu spielen... ohje..
> ...



Na nun hast du es mir aber gegeben. Kleiner AION Fanboy, was?
Naja egal. Man sieht sich.


----------



## Tonkra (10. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Na nun hast du es mir aber gegeben. Kleiner AION Fanboy, was?
> Naja egal. Man sieht sich.




und was bist du? nen pauschalisierender Asiaflamer?
sorry wenn ich mir patchnotes wie diese durchgelesen habe... da weiß ich einfach, dass es endcontent besitzt.. erst informieren bevor man "dumm labert" es hätte mülligen endcontent.. das meine ich damit.

Besonderheiten aus 1.5.



> Patch Notes zu den Versionen 1.1. und 1.2. findet ihr (auf englisch) hier:
> 
> *Patch Notes [1.1.]*
> *Patch Notes [1.2.]*
> ...



kein endgame content? mich regts nurnoch auf... diese "schlitzi schlitzi" argumente.. kommt aus korea , darf also keinen gescheiten content "für europäische verhältnisse" liefern... kannst du dir deine sch** pauschalisierungen , die schon an selbstüberschätzung der eigenen "rasse" und rassismus grenzen mal bitte stecken lassen?

Dieses 0815 gelaber, keine ahnung von nix.. nervt einfach... hey sieht asiatisch aus, das is nen asiagrinder !! ;XXD das wo 5,5 millionen leute in Asien WoW zocken.. das macht mehr als die hälfte der subscriber aus.. weil WoW ja nen östliches grind game ist, wa?!! ;XXD

steck dir also deinen scheiß flame sonstwo hin und spiel spiele mit "europäischen" standarts wie Warhammer und AoC crap. flame on . die, die wenigstens AION jetzt mal angetestet haben wissen, dass dem nicht so ist. AION ist kein perfektes game.. aber es ich kann schon sagen, dass es -meiner- meinung nach nen gutes game ist. und mit wow schon mithalten darf. das ist mein gutes recht meine meinung darüber zu äußern ohne als fanboy zu gelten.
Kommt schon wesentlich besser daher als irgendwelches dummgeschwätz ohne das spiel je angerührt zu haben!


Und schonmal daran gedacht sich von der konkurrenz abzuheben, indem man keine "übliche beta" wie im MMorpg XY und co. zu machen? Keys auf anzahl zu begrenzen, damit es schwieriger ist ranzukommen.. dass mehr darüber dann geredet wird? sowas kommt dir gar nicht in den sinn.. und es wurde nichtmal ausgeschlossen eine OB zu machen.. naja wem sag ich das...


just my 2 cents

mfg *abnerv*...


----------



## Lari (10. Juli 2009)

Eine Sache, die ich bisher kritisch am Endcontent betrachte: Abysspunkte = PvP-Punkte, right?
Also warum durch PvE auch Abysspunkte verteilen? Es wird wieder so laufen wie in WAR, die Leute gehen sich im PvP aus dem Weg, weil man im PvE schneller und kontrollierter an die begehrten Punkte kommt. Das PvP muss lukrativ gehalten werden, der Verlust von Festungen muss richtig schmerzen, so dass die Leute sich dort hinbewegen, wenn etwas angegriffen wird. Weiß jemand, wie es da momentan aussieht?

Suche übrigens immer noch einen Beta Key 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


just my 2 cents


----------



## Kizna (10. Juli 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also warum durch PvE auch Abysspunkte verteilen? Es wird wieder so laufen wie in WAR, die Leute gehen sich im PvP aus dem Weg, weil man im PvE schneller und kontrollierter an die begehrten Punkte kommt. Das PvP muss lukrativ gehalten werden, der Verlust von Festungen muss richtig schmerzen, so dass die Leute sich dort hinbewegen, wenn etwas angegriffen wird. Weiß jemand, wie es da momentan aussieht?



Würde einfach mal sagen, damit auch das PvE luckrativ bleibt. Habe jetzt spontan keine Seite finden können in was für einen Verhältnis man nun Punkte im Vergleich zwischen PvE und PvP verdienen kann. Ausserdem musst du daran denken, dass das ganze auf einen PvPvE System abzielt. Wäre doch irgendwie Mist, wenn man von der PvE Rasse angegriffen wird und nichts kriegt obwohl der Kampf genauso schwer oder vll schwerer sein wird als gegen echte Spieler.
Vondaher erstmal gucken, ich glaube kaum dass es genauso schlimm wird wie im AV in WoW und zu meinen WAR Zeiten sind wir auch nie an einen ordentlichen Zerg vorbeigeritten, da wurde geschlächtert was der Server hielt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zu der Disskusion zwischen Tonkra und Tonk Pils sage ich einfach mal gar nichts. Nur soviel, ein weiser Mann sagte eins, "wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten".


----------



## Maladin (10. Juli 2009)

Exploitmist gehört hier sicher nicht ins Forum. Ich schließe hiermit.

/wink maladin


----------

